# Videos of Agility competitions?



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I have some of my agility runs on my YouTube site: YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Check the AKC website and do an event search for your area. Bet you can find a local show and go watch in person.

There's also ASCA Agility and NADAC agility - both of which may be offering trials in your area.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Thats what I was looking for! That does look like fun, but alot of work too. Was it hard to make the transition from agility to obedience? That is the same dog right? Oh yeah, and any tips on finding a trainer to help me in my area?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Yup. Same dog. Actually, I started training for obedience first and did about two years of foundational obedience training before I started agility training. Doing it that way, he was ready to compete in agility in about a year. We competed for a year and now we're taking time off agility so I can polish up his obedience act and show him there. It proved to be too hard for me to train and show in agility and obedience at the same time, but mostly that's b/c I'm a total perfectionist and I want at least a 198 in the obedience ring!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh and for finding a trainer in your area, look for a local Club. They will usually have trainers - both the people I train with privately also teach for the Club I belong to - and if not, they will be able to refer you to somebody.

Good luck... and happy training! It's a lot of fun and a great relationship builder for you and your dog!

-Stephanie


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

There are a lot of videos on Dog Agility Video Service | For the serious agility competitor!

There isn't really much in AZ, but you can try searching for clubs here: Clean Run Productions LLC: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

thanks Katie for the links. I am just now starting to figure out some straight golden clubs around here and some events I am hoping to visit soon. I thought Id ask around at one of those functions and see what came up. Unfortunately, my breeder gave Daisy her first DHLPP vaccination but it was 6 weeks before she got her second dose. My vet says shes seen at least 8 cases of parvo in the last week and even tho daisy has had 3 vaccs, she wants to give her one more "just to make sure" with all the parvo running rampant. So, were housebound for 4 more weeks :bawling: It means we will be late for puppy classes when we do find them too but better safe then sorry right? BTW, good luck with Dusty!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Definitely better safe than sorry, especially since a bunch of agility events are in public parks where who knows what is on the ground ...


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Rebecca, I can recommend a basic puppy class for Daisy at your local PetSmart or PetCo. They have them for the pups until they are 6 months of age, and alot of what is taught in puppy is taught in the basic classes as well. Same stuff just age difference. These types of classes will give you 2 a bonding exp.
If I lived closer I'd recommend myself to you! As I too am a trainer!

As for agility or a AKC shows, there is 1 coming up in Jan in Buckeye. Dates are Jan 12th & 13th at the Empty Acres Equine Resort. If you'd like more info you can PM me.
I am entering 2 dogs in this show and would love to meet you and show you around the show.
Let's chat sometime about this ok!
Kerri


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

kerribear's golden kids said:


> Rebecca, I can recommend a basic puppy class for Daisy at your local PetSmart or PetCo. They have them for the pups until they are 6 months of age, and alot of what is taught in puppy is taught in the basic classes as well. Same stuff just age difference. These types of classes will give you 2 a bonding exp.
> If I lived closer I'd recommend myself to you! As I too am a trainer!
> 
> As for agility or a AKC shows, there is 1 coming up in Jan in Buckeye. Dates are Jan 12th & 13th at the Empty Acres Equine Resort. If you'd like more info you can PM me.
> ...


Ahh Empty Acres! I know the place well as I am an equine enthusiast as well! Id love to get together, but I have a short term memory especially at this time of year. When the show gets closer will you send me a pm to remind me?


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

katieanddusty said:


> There are a lot of videos on Dog Agility Video Service | For the serious agility competitor!
> 
> There isn't really much in AZ, but you can try searching for clubs here: Clean Run Productions LLC: Search for Agility Clubs and Schools


Wow, that's a great website ! But how do I find goldens' videos on it though? So far I only managed to find one: Lucy :doh:


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Go to youtube.com and type in reddogsrunning and you will see my Lilli and her Aunt Gabby..just to give you another look


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

You Tube is a nice site to go for, for watching agility. That's where I mostly look.

I think (and what Linda and Cindy have told me), you need to have an EXCELLENT recall, a good sit and down...and also a good heel...or so the dog knows to 'get in'...hope this helps. I'd suggest enrolling in an agility class. As Maddie and I are going to in the spring once bball is done.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Actually, heeling can sometimes be a hinderance at first when the dog is learning agility. Not to say you shouldn't teach your dog to heel! Just make sure you spend plenty of time working with your dog to get him/her used to being on your right side as well. Most agility courses become 100 times harder if you have to try to keep the dog on your left only. It takes a bit of work (and lots of luring with yummy treats), but the dog will catch on soon enough. Good luck to all of you looking to start agility with your pups... you'll love it almost as much as they do!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

laffi said:


> Wow, that's a great website ! But how do I find goldens' videos on it though? So far I only managed to find one: Lucy :doh:


Yeah there aren't many. There are a lot of Golden agility videos on Youtube, there are several videos of Dusty here http://www.youtube.com/agilityretrievers


----------



## laffi (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks everybody. I just subscribed in YouTube for reddogsrunning and agilityretrievers. Both are excellent! Thanks!


----------

